# Monterrey, MX Ride and Pika Packworks Review



## stinkydub (Aug 5, 2004)

This report will serve two purposes: A) to review the Pika Packworks travel bag I purchased and B) the trip to Monterrey, MX. I used it for. The first 6 photos are a series of photos as I unpacked the bike once I arrived at the Hotel (apologies but I did not photo the packing of the bike). In summary, the bag exceeded my expectations and no damage to my bike. I was dead set on a hard case until my local LBS mechanic who has traveled extensively (as a mechanic for CSC & Healthnet) showed me and highly recommended his Pika. It works well for a titanium frame with not paint (don’t have to worry as much about damaged tubes or chipped paing). The bags are handmade by a guy in Utah out of his house. The pack is very well designed, constructed and easy to pack. 

I had reserved space on the plane and was told it would be $100 each way. However, since it does not look like a bike and, it only weighed 34 lbs including my Silca track pump, they never asked any questions or charged the fee. Also, it fit in the trunk of my 98 Honda Accord and mid sized taxis in Mexico (which saves you $$ by not having to hire an SUV or van). It’s easy to carry through airports given light weight and comfortable shoulder strap.

Pack Photos
1) Fully packed bag in hotel
2 & 3) Unzipped pack exposing bike, packaging and wheels. The yellow foam piece to protect the top tube comes with the pack. I also purchased pipe insulation and cut to size to further protect the frame.
4 & 5) Unpacked frame at various stages. 
6) After about 15 minutes, the assembled bike (except H2O cages)

Tour Photos 1
The next group of photos are from a ride I did about 45 minutes South East of Monterrey in the Mountains. It was a little rainy when we started and somewhat cloudy as you can see. At the pass, we arrived at a small place of worship.

Tour Photos 2
The last group of photos are from Monterrey. Nothing like a little Luche Libre (Free Wrestling). The remaining photos are of a climb I did into Parque Chipinque which overlooks the city of Monterrey. A great climb, a small observatory and beautiful views of the city and mountains.

Stinky


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

Wow, Mexico. We don't get get many reports from there-it looks very nice.

How is the traffic down there?


----------



## ARP (Mar 7, 2002)

*I have a PicaPakwerks?sp?*

Used it to go to Texas about 3-4times, Italy once. I started using a small luggage dolly with it. I always seem to throw too much crap into the bag and then get it up to 50lb or so and then it getsa a little cumbersom in the airport to be toting around on your shoulder. Italy, the car was too small to fit the bike into the hatch, had to go get another car.


----------



## philippec (Jun 16, 2002)

Wow, great shots of the riding there! Last time I was in Mexico, I wasn't thinking about riding, in fact, I wasn't thinking about much at all, but that's another story!


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

!Hermoso Cerro de la Silla! I studied abroad there in my pre-roadie days. Beleive me, the city is no that nice. Great report.


----------



## undies (Oct 13, 2005)

Nice! I'd love to hear and see more about the tour. 

Regarding the pack, what prevents the bike from being crushed (particularly the stays) if airline cargo personnel lay the pack on its side and stack heavy things on top?


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2007)

I have a soft sided tarvel case and quite like it.

I am able once I get to a destination to unpack the bike and throw the case in a closet so it's out of the way.


It is certainly less cumbersome than a hard case.

Mine was wheels on the bottom so I can roll it in the airport and it has a "frame in the bottom - the front and rear dropouts attach and are held in place with skewers. A reinforcing tower comes up either side of the downtube and I put my wheels on either side - so far I have never had any damage to a bike.


----------



## bigpinkt (Jul 20, 2006)

Pika make the best bags. I love mine

Most likely the reason they did not charge you is because you were flying to Mexico, bikes usually go free internationally....the US is a different story

Cool pics


----------



## ARP (Mar 7, 2002)

*You are supposed to remove the skewers*



undies said:


> Nice! I'd love to hear and see more about the tour.
> 
> Regarding the pack, what prevents the bike from being crushed (particularly the stays) if airline cargo personnel lay the pack on its side and stack heavy things on top?


What you can do is cut a 130mm piece of plastic pipe and use it as an insert for the rear and then the correct width of pipe for the front, thread through and lock down the skewer. That prevents that sort of crush. The outside is dense foam 2" thick all the way around (except for the top). It is predisposed to a side impact, wheels are on each side of the frame.


----------



## stinkydub (Aug 5, 2004)

Thanks for the positive comments! 

MB1
I actually rode in the city of Monterrey which was not a great experience - poor roads and a lot of debris. I got a flat within the first 20 minutes of riding. After 3 days of riding my Michelin Pro Race tires were trashed. I ended up purchasing new tires while I was there. Lot of traffic but I didn’t feel any animosity towards bikers. The mountains were much better – less traffic, beautiful scenery and views but the roads were very rough. They were fine for climbing but descending I could not go more than about 25 – 30 mph (knowing if the roads were smooth I could have easily hit 50). It would have helped to have larger tires and less air. 

Pablo
The city is not that nice but the people are friendly, the surrounding mountains are beautiful and the food is quite good!

Undies
Nothing really prevents the pack from being “crushed” and I definitely would not send it via ground (i.e., UPS / FedEx). I put plastic spacers (the kind frames come with when shipped to the bike store) between the fork and rear stays – or do what Lone Gunman recommends above. Given that my bike is ti (not meant to start a ti/steel/carbon debate) and unpainted, I’m not that concerned about damage – someone would really have to work hard at damaging the frame. Initial damage would be to the wheels first since they sandwich the frame. As you can see, I added a lot of additional padding for protection/piece of mind.

Bigpinkt
Since I was flying on one of Delta’s small planes, I had reserved a space for my bike to make sure I could take it (My wife’s from Mexico and I fly there several times a year and many times they refuse large packages due to weight restrictions - esp. around Christmas time). When I made reservations, they told me it would be $100 each way. As most of you know, what you’re told depends a lot on the airline, where you are traveling and who you’re talking to! Also, as far as Delta policies go (not including customs and immigration), Mexico isn’t always treated as an “International” 

Adios!
Stinky


----------



## bigrider (Jun 27, 2002)

Good stuff.


----------



## hillslug67 (Mar 12, 2006)

I am thinking about picking up the Pika case do you need to remove the rear derailleur?


----------



## stinkydub (Aug 5, 2004)

*Yes*



hillslug67 said:


> I am thinking about picking up the Pika case do you need to remove the rear derailleur?


Yes or you risk damaging it. The Pika bag comes with a special bag to hold the derailer (you can keep the chain attached though) and straps between the seat stays


----------



## hillslug67 (Mar 12, 2006)

Just picked up and tried the Pika bag to replace my Trico Ironcase. I think its great. Easy to pack and starts off light. Along with bike and wheels also fit a floor pump, shoes, water bottles, supplements, dirty clothes, tools. I left the deraileur on just moved it as far in as possible. I used a bit of extra padding (1/2" sheets available at a hardware store that I cut to fit) along the sides and on top just to take up extra space and keep things from moving. Still had to pay a bike charge because I couldn't say it was "exercise equiptment" when asked. Only bad thing is lack of wheels. Since I dumped a bunch of stuff in there I could definitely feel the weight on the shoulders...would recommend a little folding cart or the airport luggage cart if you need to haul it a ways around the terminal.


----------

